# Are urban tapeworms on the rise?



## CJIS

*Are urban tapeworms on the rise? *

_scientificamerican.com -_ A paper in the June issue of Emerging Infectious Diseases reports on the spread of the the salmon tapeworm Diphyllobothrium nihonkaiense. The parasite, which can reach lengths of 12 meters (36 feet!!), has been steadily increasing its global distribution and prevalence - mostly among yuppies with a hankering for sashimi and ceviche


----------



## mikey742

Any one want sushi?


----------



## 7costanza

I think ill skip the sushi for a while...


----------



## L4G81

OK...I LOVE sushi but that just creeped me the hell out. NO MORE SALMON SUSHI. GROSS


----------



## NewEngland2007

DAMMIT! I am boiling water to make spaghetti at this very moment. Change in plans: wagon wheels!


----------



## Johnny Law

NewEngland2007 said:


> Change in plans: wagon wheels!


Are you hankerin for a hunka cheese NE? Time for Timer!


----------



## Guest

On the bright side, though, people with tape worms tend to lose weight very steadily. In fact, some sick S.O.B.s have posted information on a "TAPEWORM DIET" on the Internet: Tapeworm Diethttp://www.tapewormdiet.net/product.html

The "treatment" costs between $1,200 and $1,400, so when you think of it, catching a tapeworm by eating Salmon sushi might be a better choice in these tough economic times.

B. Hussein Obama would approve.


----------



## BLUE BLOOD

That picture just makes me want to drop my pants and drag my ass across the carpet!


----------



## Sam1974

blue blood said:


> that picture just makes me want to drop my pants and drag my ass across the carpet!


lmmfao


----------



## Guest

Remember the Three Stooges?

Curly: I'll have burned toast and a rotten egg.

Moe: Burned toast and a rotten egg?

Curly: Yeah, I got a tapeworm, and that's good enough for him.


----------



## CJIS

I miss the Stooges.


----------



## 7costanza

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GiDxbekSTag"]YouTube- The Three Stooges - Playing the Ponies in Colour Part 1[/nomedia]


----------



## Guest

7costanza said:


> YouTube - The Three Stooges - Playing the Ponies in Colour Part 1


The Stooges in color just isn't right.


----------



## CJIS

Delta784 said:


> The Stooges in color just isn't right.


I agree it does take away from the nostalgia.


----------



## BLUE BLOOD

CJIS said:


> I agree it does take away from the nostalgia.


7C gets an A+ for the effort, as a stooge fan I"ll take them any way I can get them!
They are pretty scarce these days


----------



## Guest

BLUE BLOOD said:


> 7C gets an A+ for the effort, as a stooge fan I"ll take them any way I can get them!
> They are pretty scarce these days


I ordered the entire Curly years on DVD from Amazon for about $80; well worth the money.


----------



## BLUE BLOOD

Delta784 said:


> I ordered the entire Curly years on DVD from Amazon for about $80; well worth the money.


Agree, but I might be in the minority here, I think Shemp was totally underated. Hideous, combined with that dead panned delivery. And man could he take a slap!


----------



## CJIS

As long as it was not Joe it was all good.


----------



## Guest

BLUE BLOOD said:


> Agree, but I might be in the minority here, I think Shemp was totally underated. Hideous, combined with that dead panned delivery. And man could he take a slap!


I love Shemp, and also think he was underrated, but the last time I checked, Amazon didn't have any Shemp collections yet.

Personally, I think Larry was the most underrated Stooge; he was positively hilarious if you watch him.


----------



## Johnny Law

Delta784 said:


> Personally, I think Larry was the most underrated Stooge; he was positively hilarious if you watch him.


I always laughed my ass off when Moe grabbed of a big clump of Larry's hair and it ripped out by the roots! "Come 'ere you apple head!"


----------



## LGriffin

Johnny Law said:


> I always laughed my ass off when Moe grabbed of a big clump of Larry's hair and it ripped out by the roots! "Come 'ere you apple head!"


That's the best prisoner escort any day :woot:


----------



## Guest

An interesting website has a related post: Die-It


----------



## LGriffin

Jeepy said:


> An interesting website has a related post: Die-It


That's disgusting. Here's a novel idea: PUT THE COOKIE DOWN AND GET UP OFF YOUR FAT ASS!:wow:


----------



## CLOWN PATROL

TAPEWORMS! YAY-lose weight with NO PILLS- Plus they make great pet's!


----------



## OfficerObie59

CJIS said:


>


F*ckin' nasty.


----------

